# XPS 400 CPU and RAM upgrades, What do I choose?



## Krazyshank

I have a Dell XPS 400 with a Pentium d 3.2ghz, 2 gigs of ram, and a Ge force gts 250 oc edition. Now that it is Christmas time and i have money, im willing to upgrade. I play HEAVY games and record with fraps, and even run a minecraft server. So what is  better, a 4 gig ram upgrade or a CPU upgrade to a core 2 due 2.66 ghz? I have both of them veryfied to work and all that so i just need to know what is best. Ill eventually get both but i need the best first!

Thank for any help!


----------



## ScOuT

I also have a Dell XPS 400 that my daughter uses..

1. The motherboard has an LGA 775 socket but the BIOS does only support a limited number of processors. Let me find the list.

2. I bought 4 gigs of Kingston RAM and it runs great. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134117

I also did a power supply upgrade. 2 x 80mm fans fit perfect in the metal grill to help with cooling. You can see them on the back of the case.


----------



## ScOuT

Got some bad news for ya...the Dell XPS 400 only supports Pentium 4 and Pentium D processors. Have a look at the Dell forum for the XPS 400. You might find some good reading in there.

http://en.community.dell.com/search/SearchResults.aspx?q=XPS+400&ctypes=blog,forum,file,wiki


----------



## voyagerfan99

^That's my 9600GSO


----------



## Krazyshank

ScOuT said:


> Got some bad news for ya...the Dell XPS 400 only supports Pentium 4 and Pentium D processors. Have a look at the Dell forum for the XPS 400. You might find some good reading in there.
> 
> http://en.community.dell.com/search/SearchResults.aspx?q=XPS+400&ctypes=blog,forum,file,wiki



Hmm, well, I have done hours of research on this topic. Many say that it will not work, however, many say it will, including the dell info page on my Chipset. But, it says that it wil only support 1st generation Core 2 Duos, which is like the 6800 or something (The 2.66 ghz one) And the processor was shown on the dell upgrade page for mt service number. But since many people say it won't work, I think I will try calling them, lets hope I dont end up with some indian operator...


----------



## Krazyshank

ScOuT said:


> I also have a Dell XPS 400 that my daughter uses..
> 
> 1. The motherboard has an LGA 775 socket but the BIOS does only support a limited number of processors. Let me find the list.
> 
> 2. I bought 4 gigs of Kingston RAM and it runs great.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134117
> 
> I also did a power supply upgrade. 2 x 80mm fans fit perfect in the metal grill to help with cooling. You can see them on the back of the case.



I too have done a power supply upgrade (450 watts). But which would you recommend for gaming and recording performance? I can record Half-Life 2 on max settings at 25 FPS if that helps.


----------

